# Utah Hunting?



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is Utah good for Elk and deer? My brother in law and i are starting to apply for points in a few states out west. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup, Wasatch.


----------



## hunter25 (Jul 5, 2013)

The nice thing about Utah is you don't have to front all the money like Colorado and Wyoming among others. You can buy a small game license and it's ten bucks per animal from there. Plus if you time it right you only need to buy the small game every other year as it's valid from time of purchase for a year. You can overlap years to get your points. 

So next year buy it just before the app deadline and then next year apply as soon as is opens using the same small game. About 65 for nr I think. I buy combo with fishing since I cross over a bit and get to use it.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

When I went out there I bought an OTC bull tag and saw a bunch of elk. We were in the flaming gorge area toward the NE area of the state. Took a decent 5x5... did not see many deer, but did see quite a few moose and some speed goats.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> When I went out there I bought an OTC bull tag and saw a bunch of elk. We were in the flaming gorge area toward the NE area of the state. Took a decent 5x5... did not see many deer, but did see quite a few moose and some speed goats.


Can you still buy OTC elk tags in Utah for certain areas like you can in Colorado?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Cool thanks for the tip. But I'm wondering how does a small game license affect elk license points? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunter25 (Jul 5, 2013)

Only that it's required to have a small game/hunting license in order to participate in the draw. At less than a hundred and being able to cover 2 years with it it's not too bad.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Next Bite said:


> Can you still buy OTC elk tags in Utah for certain areas like you can in Colorado?


You could when I was out there... Not sure if it changed now but a couple years ago you could. We had some good hunting. I saw a huge 6x6 that I just could not get a good shot at. Ended up shooting my 5x5 back in the timber while still hunting. Caught him bedded with two cows. He was up near 10,000 feet. Busted my hump getting him out of this area....WOW But I saw about 40-50 elk a day.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> You could when I was out there... Not sure if it changed now but a couple years ago you could. We had some good hunting. I saw a huge 6x6 that I just could not get a good shot at. Ended up shooting my 5x5 back in the timber while still hunting. Caught him bedded with two cows. He was up near 10,000 feet. Busted my hump getting him out of this area....WOW But I saw about 40-50 elk a day.


Thanks!


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I could see Utah from the area I hunted in Colorado, and we were neck deep in elk. 

Well, there were plenty of elk, neck deep is a stretch.


----------



## Canvsbk (Jan 13, 2013)

"Neck deep in elk"........it just sounds good:corkysm55


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

7MM...sounds like my 2002 hunt. I drew the tag for Three corners..and could literally see Colorodo and Wyoming from where I was hunting...had 14 bulls in sight at one time....ended up taking a nice 6X6 after a 5 day hunt. AND I drew the tag with only 4 points...my hunting partner from SLC was pissed...it took him 13 to draw!


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

What states out west can you buy over the counter elk tags in? And where can you hunt if you buy one? My thought is, why spend the $ on PP when you can just buy an over the counter tag

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NDSlayer (Sep 2, 2012)

Next Bite said:


> Can you still buy OTC elk tags in Utah for certain areas like you can in Colorado?


 
I'm pretty sure that you can. Some of the units are spike-only.


----------



## NDSlayer (Sep 2, 2012)

lmholmes11 said:


> What states out west can you buy over the counter elk tags in? And where can you hunt if you buy one? My thought is, why spend the $ on PP when you can just buy an over the counter tag
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
You can mainly get OTC tags in MT, CO, ID, OR and I believe UT. For quality sized animals, MT is awfully tough to beat for OTC tags. Well except for the price of the tag.

As for the PP question? That is easy, to get into quality units. In the CO OTC units, very few bulls make it to quality 6x6's. However, with just 2-3 preference points, you can get into many units where the bull quality is much better and you don't have to deal with 1,000's of other hunters in your unit. Pumpkin Patch and the Orange Army are 2 names that describe CO OTC units...


----------



## NDSlayer (Sep 2, 2012)

lmholmes11 said:


> Is Utah good for Elk and deer? My brother in law and i are starting to apply for points in a few states out west.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


YES! Utah has been pumping out some giant elk the last 10 years. They also have some huge bucks in that state too. With that said, unless you get lucky, you are probably looking at close to a 10 year draw for elk. If you go after the high-end units, you might be looking at 25 years... Deer is pretty much the same story. And Utah is by far the worst state out west for giving up quality tags at auction. They give out something like 300+ tags to the Hunting Expo each year for auction and raffle which is absolutely ridiculous. 

If you don't mind me asking, what other states are you buying points in?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry just saw your message. That is good to know that it will be a long wait. We are applying to Wyoming and Montana also. Both deer and elk. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure about Colorado. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

